# AMR San Francisco



## lakerzfan36 (Apr 1, 2014)

Anyone have any info on AMR San Francisco?

How is the pay for EMT and paramedic, do they do 12's or 24's hour shifts? Do they do mostly standby or IFT or 911 as well? Do they have a CCT division out of SF? Thanks


----------



## CBRMEDIC (Apr 22, 2014)

would like to know also, have a test date for amr on the 30th


----------



## Toby (Apr 22, 2014)

I believe they run IFT and CCT and have a contract with UCSF. They also run have some units on the board for 911.


----------



## Angel (Apr 22, 2014)

me too CBR, mines on the 1st (I hope) anyway, skills first then written or what? other operations don't do it in that order.

does anyone know their policy on EMT -->Medic?


----------



## LostViet408 (Apr 23, 2014)

I think it's just an Emt test.

Anyone know if skills or interview is being done on same day? Thanks


----------



## Angel (Apr 23, 2014)

I just emailed to make sure, my email mentioned skills only not a written

From my understanding, it's just 1 day of testing. Not sure if its written or skills or both since HR didn't specify. My email did mention skills though (nothing about a written) so I guess just be prepared for both.


----------



## CBRMEDIC (Apr 24, 2014)

Angel said:


> I just emailed to make sure, my email mentioned skills only not a written
> 
> From my understanding, it's just 1 day of testing. Not sure if its written or skills or both since HR didn't specify. My email did mention skills though (nothing about a written) so I guess just be prepared for both.



on my email it did mention skills and nothing about a written test. I also sent them a email asking if  was a written or skills or both on the same day but nothing yet


----------



## Angel (Apr 24, 2014)

Let me know what they say, if they say anything. Not sure why they weren't specific in the first place!


----------



## CBRMEDIC (Apr 25, 2014)

Angel said:


> Let me know what they say, if they say anything. Not sure why they weren't specific in the first place!



no response to the email yet, my guess it would be a written test then a skills a different day if u pass the written


----------



## Angel (Apr 30, 2014)

how was it today? skills and written?


----------



## CBRMEDIC (Apr 30, 2014)

Angel said:


> how was it today? skills and written?



I had to reschedule my test date to the 1st


----------



## LostViet408 (Apr 30, 2014)

It's just the written test.


----------



## CBRMEDIC (Apr 30, 2014)

LostViet408 said:


> It's just the written test.



did u take it today? or taken in the pass


----------



## LostViet408 (Apr 30, 2014)

CBRMEDIC said:


> did u take it today? or taken in the pass



Took it today. It's BLS questions. Pretty basic, if you passed the NREMT, this should be easy for you.


----------



## CBRMEDIC (Apr 30, 2014)

LostViet408 said:


> Took it today. It's BLS questions. Pretty basic, if you passed the NREMT, this should be easy for you.



Cool, do u remember how many questions there were ?


----------



## LostViet408 (Apr 30, 2014)

CBRMEDIC said:


> Cool, do u remember how many questions there were ?



There was 80 questions , you gotta get 80% to pass. And they're hiring 20 EMTs


----------



## Angel (Apr 30, 2014)

Well that's good to hear! Thanks for the update. Good luck to everyone testing.


----------



## CBRMEDIC (May 5, 2014)

anybody hear back about their testing results?


----------



## LostViet408 (May 5, 2014)

CBRMEDIC said:


> anybody hear back about their testing results?



Yup, I passed, getting another email about an interview next week.


----------



## tjag1124 (May 12, 2014)

LostViet408 said:


> Yup, I passed, getting another email about an interview next week.



Hey have you heard back from AMR for an interview yet? I received the same email and haven't heard anything back yet


----------



## LostViet408 (May 12, 2014)

tjag1124 said:


> Hey have you heard back from AMR for an interview yet? I received the same email and haven't heard anything back yet



Nope, still waiting like everyone else lol.


----------



## CBRMEDIC (May 12, 2014)

According to the email, we should hear from them this week


----------



## tjag1124 (May 13, 2014)

Emails are out for interviews. Check emails! Good luck to all!


----------



## CBRMEDIC (May 13, 2014)

tjag1124 said:


> Emails are out for interviews. Check emails! Good luck to all!



what day is your interview


----------



## tjag1124 (May 13, 2014)

CBRMEDIC said:


> what day is your interview



May 20th. You?


----------



## CBRMEDIC (May 13, 2014)

tjag1124 said:


> May 20th. You?



same, the 20th at noon


----------



## tjag1124 (May 13, 2014)

CBRMEDIC said:


> same, the 20th at noon



Good luck!


----------



## michaellei (May 14, 2014)

CBRMEDIC said:


> same, the 20th at noon



I guess it's a group interview then. My interview is also at 12


----------



## tjag1124 (May 15, 2014)

michaellei said:


> I guess it's a group interview then. My interview is also at 12



They have 2 rooms of interviews with 2 people on your panel.


----------



## tjag1124 (May 21, 2014)

How did all your interviews go today?


----------



## michaellei (May 21, 2014)

Pretty short and to the point. The interview only lasted about 15-20 minutes.


----------



## tjag1124 (May 28, 2014)

How did everyone's interview go today?


----------



## tjag1124 (May 28, 2014)

michaellei said:


> Pretty short and to the point. The interview only lasted about 15-20 minutes.



Mich message me your number


----------



## michaellei (May 29, 2014)

anyone hear back yet?


----------



## LostViet408 (Jun 11, 2014)

For those that interviewed on may 28th, have you guys heard back from AMR SF?


----------



## ResueThis (Aug 8, 2014)

*Interview*

Hi, related question for this thread.

I passed my written test recently. I received an email saying they will schedule me for an interview in several weeks. How long do they usually take to schedule an interview? two weeks? four week? Thanks, Impatience kicking in


----------

